# How can I source an older version of the NASV?



## Eoghan (Oct 27, 2011)

I was surprised to find my daughters version of the NASV deviating from mine. It made me realise that mine was pre-1995(?).

I would really like a less beat up version of my older NASV how can I go about sourcing it?


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Why not you both go for the newer given it is more up to date?


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 27, 2011)

I prefer the style of the old version. So anyone know where I can source it? Better yet in genuine leather??


----------



## nicnap (Oct 27, 2011)

You can go to the Lockman foundation's website and order an older (77) NASB. You can also find them on Amazon.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a link to the available versions from Lockman. Looks like you're pretty much limited to the Thompson Chain Reference edition, the Key Word Study Bible, or the Giant Print "Handy" size (though how anything that's giant print can be "handy" sized is beyond me). My first exposure to the NAS translation was the Key Word Study Bible. So, like yourself, I was rather shocked when I began looking for a non-Key Word Study version of the NAS and I found out it had been updated and a lot of the features I liked had been changed. But I made the switch to the NASB1995 and eventually grew to love it (it's been about 10 years now that I've been using it). Unless you want to go with one of those above options or look for a used edition on ebay or a local used book store, you're probably going to have to bite the bullet and go with the 1995 update.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 27, 2011)

"The new updated version is less wooden...it's kinda more _fibrous_, instead."

Always disliked that criticism that so many trot out regarding the NASV as a "wooden" translation. Never saw it myself.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 27, 2011)

> Always disliked that criticism that so many trot out regarding the NASV as a "wooden" translation. Never saw it myself.



"Having always disliked that criticism that so many have been trotting out regarding the NASV being a translation wooden, I have never been seeing it myself."

Hmmm. Wooden is it, or wooden not, quotes master Yoda. Fluid NASV is not, but ESV.

The best thing about the NASV (other than a cheat sheet for first year Greek) is that it is a full-employment act for participles and gerunds. In this era of double digit unemployment, I personally know a number of gerunds who were able to find full-time jobs with the NASV.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 27, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Hmmm. Wooden is it, or wooden not, quotes master Yoda. Fluid NASV is not, but ESV.



To that, I must say, I love Dr. James R. White's comment on the ESV. "It's the NASB without semi-colons." Seriously, I gave the ESV a good chance (bought the ESV study Bible and used it exclusively for about 6-8 months). I've never seen so many run-on sentances in my life! After the trial run I happily purchased a Cambridge Pitt-Minion NASB and haven't looked back.

In my humble opinion, the ESV is an above average translation with an out of this world, second to none, no holds barred, "punch you in the mouth if you don't love it", mega marketing machine.  

Ok, let the shooting match begin!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 27, 2011)

People in glass houses like some of us on PB with iPods, iPads, iPhones, PCs, Bible software, large screen televisions, cars, Netflix, etc. should not throw stones at Crossway's marketing department.

Good? Yup. Perhaps even a marketing juggernaut. So?

[Full disclosure: I like underdogs and use Open Office, Android, free Bible software along with my Libronix mega downloads and LOVE purchasing from Trinitarian Bible Society and Local Church Bible Publishers BECAUSE they do not "market" much. But, I'm kindof glad that the bad guys are not the only folks "wise as serpents, harmless as doves."]


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 27, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> People in glass houses like some of us on PB with iPods, iPads, iPhones, PCs, Bible software, large screen televisions, cars, Netflix, etc. should not throw stones at Crossway's marketing department.



Good point. I just get a little annoyed sometimes. For some great "you can't make this stuff up humor" along these lines, check this out.

View attachment 2422


----------

